# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Mateusz Memory - Jeu de mmoire [Sources]

## Roland Chastain

Bonjour ! Je vous propose un nouvel lment  tlcharger :

 ::arrow::  Mateusz Memory






> Jeu de mmoire de Mateusz Janda.
> 
> Version franaise par Roland Chastain.
> 
> Compil avec Delphi 10.1 Berlin.


Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## retwas

J'ai pas le temps de regarder le code, mais quand la partie est termine j'ai plusieurs fois le message "Bravo !" qui s'affiche  ::): 

Peut tre replacer la fentre au milieu de l'cran quand on change de difficult aussi ?

Edit: Tant que je clic pas sur "ok" j'ai un nouveau message :


```

```

----------


## Cirec

Salut,

mme constat que retwas sur le timer

sinon le code est bien fait ... bien plus lisible que l'originale  ::D: 
Si tu lis le Polonais a va sinon c'est dj plus chaud  ::mouarf:: 

en tous cas le rsultat est sympas  ::ccool:: 

Merci pour le partage.

----------


## Roland Chastain

Merci pour vos retours.  ::ccool:: 

J'ai appliqu la correction propose par retwas et aussi rgl le problme de la position de la fentre sur l'cran, de la manire suivante :



```

```

Non en temps normal je ne parle pas le polonais mais j'aime bien me casser la tte, et j'ai trouv que ce programme en valait la peine.  ::):

----------

